# Leftover Pinot Grigio Concentrate



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2014)

I purchased a Pinot Grigio Packlab kit from Costco a couple of months ago. It came with two bags of 7ltr concentrate. I made up one and was not impressed. So now I have a bag of concentrate left over Does anybody have any good ideas or recipe's that I could use this for? I was thinking apricot, elderberry, blueberry?


----------



## cintipam (Feb 1, 2014)

I love PG. Based on the flavor profile I'd go for apricot. But then, others might find that boring. 

I know taste is subjective, but what did you find unimpressive? Was this an American or Italian PG kit? I prefer Italian as I love the tartness.

Pam in cinti


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2014)

The wine is fairly young 1 and half mth. But it has that awful acetone taste to it (my wife thinks its fine) but I can taste it a mile away. It has mellowed out some so I am thinking just to let it sit another month before I pop open another bottle. I am not sure if it is acetone but the first thing I thought of when I had a glass was sunflower seeds in the shell


----------



## cintipam (Feb 1, 2014)

Never heard of sunflower seeds in the shell as acetone before. I'm fairly new at making wine tho. Interesting that wife thinks its fine. I bet it will mellow with time. If you are a real PG fan, and if the expiration date on the box indicates that you have some time to wait, I'd wait to see how the wine develops. But I'm still in favor of hitting apricot as that would be a nice addition to PG. I was concerned about the other choices as they were both rather strong flavors that would totally overcome the white PG. But if you don't like the PG at all, maybe that should be your goal.

It's such a gamble with wine. It would be nice if it didn't take so long to find out results. At least it's fun to sample the creations.

Pam in cinti


----------

